# Ibew Aptitude test



## Ericb (Oct 5, 2020)

Aptitude test hello everyone I just took the aptitude test for my local lineman Union I did great in math but boomed the reading section this is my second taking it . Any pointers or online practicing I could take to help make sure I pass it next time ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Not sure what the test is like but Mike Holt has a lot of exam prep material. Mike Holt Enterprises - The Leader in Electrical Training.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

An aptitute test is just that: a means of measuring your suitability for the trade. The subject material is developed based on what fundamental skills are needed to become a skilled, knowledgeable tradesperson. If you do not score well on the test, perhaps it means your future lies in another direction...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I just looked online... I would not give up-- try this course Free Electrical (IBEW) Aptitude Test Practice - iPrep


----------



## Ericb (Oct 5, 2020)

ValeoBill said:


> An aptitute test is just that: a means of measuring your suitability for the trade. The subject material is developed based on what fundamental skills are needed to become a skilled, knowledgeable tradesperson. If you do not score well on the test, perhaps it means your future lies in another direction...


 I have a as degrees in electrical engineering I am just not a great test taker lol


----------



## Ericb (Oct 5, 2020)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I just looked online... I would not give up-- try this course Free Electrical (IBEW) Aptitude Test Practice - iPrep


Thank you I actually did use this and it really helped on the math I just have to keep trying at it and get better at reading


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

You obviously have the smarts. In fact you might have to throttle back a bit. Remember the basic difference between an electrical engineer and an electrician - an electrician knows a little bit about everything while an an engineer knows everything about s.f.a. lol


----------



## Ericb (Oct 5, 2020)

ValeoBill said:


> An aptitute test is just that: a means of measuring your suitability for the trade. The subject material is developed based on what fundamental skills are needed to become a skilled, knowledgeable tradesperson. If you do not score well on the test, perhaps it means your future lies in another direction...


I definitely wouldn’t say the smarts haha but I’m gonna keep trying until I get in I just started at an older age


----------

